# Recording and Getting Show Info



## debra12862 (Dec 18, 2003)

I have some shows set up on my Wish List, but for those new shows or for those shows that TIVO may have recorded for me, I would like the option of being able to go to View Upcoming Episodes in the Now Playing section without having to go through the search by title or entering a new wish list.
Anyone else agree?


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

You can get that in a general list - Pick programs to record, To do list, View recording history. Or Pick programs to record, Season Pass manager, pick your entry.

I do agree that there should be more orthagonality in the command set. Once you've navigated to a show you sohuld be able to look for future/past episodes.


----------



## TheDarkerSide (Mar 2, 2006)

I never thought of this idea, but it sounds like a good one.


----------

